# Let Me Cartoon Your Horse?



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm looking for to practice some cartooning of horses. I have been doing more realistic work lately and want to try something different. I can either do a cartoon version of the photo, or you can request a cartoon of your horse doing something (can be doing something human, but full anthropomorphic art is not in my skill-set :wink.

Any takers?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So hard. My personal animals are not really "cartoon type" and it would be weird for me... I think. Haven't sorted that one out yet lol.

I do know several more "cartoony" guys lol but don't know if I can get pics for you. Curious what others come up with!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I've said sure a couple of times, and no one has done it yet..lol but here's a couple of pics


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, read the link about the World According to Gibbs in my signature line and it should give you some material

OR

Have Fergie here having a melt down because someone left a barrel in the wrong corner of the arena

"It wasn't there yesterday"


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Daughter's little horse...she'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is Abbe, she can be pretty animated at times which might make her a decent subject for you. If you don't use her photo no hard feelings, I'll love to see what you do with anyones pictures!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Nick and Sonny will appreciate it.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> I've said sure a couple of times, and no one has done it yet..lol but here's a couple of pics


Just a quick 5 minute drawing, will probably do a better one later  Just in case it is hard to read, he's saying "No one has drawn me yet? I've been posing for AGES!"


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

he is already a character:


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> he is already a character


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My Dennis the Menace horse, SVS Il Divo aka Cloney


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

golden horse said:


> have fergie here having a melt down because someone left a barrel in the wrong corner of the arena


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOl that's my girl


----------



## inspirehope (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey Gingerscout, that's a beautiful horse. What kind of horse is she or he? What is the name of your horse?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

inspirehope said:


> Hey Gingerscout, that's a beautiful horse. What kind of horse is she or he? What is the name of your horse?


His name is Renegade and he's a registered APHA. He has his own topic..lol


----------

